# Romantic Thriller Series! Part One Discounted (Now on Audio!)



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

This *four part romantic thriller* is about a young, destitute girl trying to become a successful business woman and find her soulmate in a world of _lies, deception, and betrayal_.

It's the fight between doing things for the better good and going against your morals in order to secure your future and be with the one you love.

It's a world where you allow situations to make you a better person or break you into bits and pieces.

Lives will be shattered, hearts will be broken, but only the strong will survive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

✨*****&#128312;➰FREE ➰&#128312;*****&#127775;

*Prepare Yourself...It...Just Got Real...*

A twisted night leads Kayla into a hot and steamy love affair with the man of her dreams. Her intuition tells her something is wrong about this romantic encounter, but she is captivated by lust.

*Get it free from these online stores!!!*
https://www.books2read.com/u/b6rqpZ

This _four-part romantic thriller_ is about a young, destitute girl trying to become a successful business woman and find her soulmate in a world of lies, deception, and betrayal.

It's the fight between doing things for the better good and going against your morals in order to secure your future and be with the one you love.

It's a world where you allow situations to make you a better person or break you into bits and pieces.

Lives will be shattered, hearts will be broken, but only the strong will survive.



_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann>_


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128293;〰➰**Free! Only 24hrs left**➰〰&#128293;
✨**Don't Miss Out on Your Free Copy!**✨

Kayla and Bryan are trying to find balance in their relationship. Unfortunately, people they dealt with in the past won't allow it. Bryan is adding more skeletons to his closet while Kayla is trying to keep hers hidden. A brilliantly written love story filled with heart and humor!...

Is it for better or worse...Or from Better to Worse...&#129344;


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Mirror Mirror on the Wall, Who's the Most Scandalous of them ALL? (Stand Alone)

Things couldn't get any more twisted &#128562;

Kayla's deepest and darkest secrets are out! Her dream wedding just might turn into an unexpected funeral.


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Be Sure to grab *part one* of this &#128293;Hot Suspense while it's on *Sale!*


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Partially Broken Never Destroyed Part 5 is *Currently in the Making*! Be Sure to get Caught up on 1-4 of this &#128293;_*Hot*_ and *Steamy Romance!*


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#127917;~********#SpreadLove********~&#127917;
Partially Broken Never Destroyed is *Now Free with Kindle Unlimited Users! Yes! The Entire Series!*


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*Check Out this Series!!!!!* _*

*Relentless, Riveting, & Raunchy

It's Hard Keeping One Person Satisfied, Less Knowing Two!&#128562;_


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

⚡_*Electrifying, Enduring, & Entertaining*_! Rugged Romance that's Sizzling & Page Turning!
Prepare Yourself for a World Wind of Steamy Love Scenes and _*Unbelievable Plot Twists!*_..


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

⚡Passionate, Powerful, & Page Turning! Rugged Romance that's Sizzling with Killer Suspense!
#BookBoost
&#128293; Prepare Yourself for a World Wind of Steamy Love Scenes and Unbelievable Plot Twists!...Get Hooked Now!
#CoPromosRT #iartg
#IAN1

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_-JNaAbXQFPQFA&asin=B071JDJV28&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=N91W3BYETY1J1P8YZNXN&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Check Out This Review! #grateful #thankful

This book is Sex in the City with a little bit of John Grisham. Sexy. Steamy.

Grateful & Thankful!

See Full Review 
https://www.amazon.com/review/R2FZJC89CB4I68/ref=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_rv


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*All BOOKS are currently KINDLE UNLIMITED*


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

ON SALE NOW!!!! 

⚡Passionate, Powerful, & Page Turning! Romance w/Killer Suspense! Free for KU Users
#Issa World Wind of Steamy Love Scenes and Plot Twists!...Get Hooked Now!

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_-JNaAbXQFPQFA&asin=B071JDJV28&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=N91W3BYETY1J1P8YZNXN&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128139;Passionate Romance & *Powerful Players* who want All or Nothing. It all Leads to a thrilling, Page-Turning Suspense! _*Free for KU Users*_
#Issa World Wind of _Steamy Love Scenes_ and _Plot Twists!_...Get Hooked Now!

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_-JNaAbXQFPQFA&asin=B071JDJV28&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=N91W3BYETY1J1P8YZNXN&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*Get it FREE! KU*_ &#128521;The Romance is _Sexy_, The Storyline is _Seductive_, and The Plot Twists are *Shocking*⚡Prepare Yourself...The Suspense is _*Page Turning*_! Thank You

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_3BNaAbEGM7806&asin=B007HJDE5A&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

⚡*SHOCKING, EXCITING, & SEDUCTIVE!*&#128139;

Partially Broken Never Destroyed _Sizzling Romance_ Series is available on Amazon!!! #CoPromosRT
Free for #KindleUnlimited Users 
&#128293;_*Hot&Steamy*_ love scenes with unpredictable plot twist

Part 4: http://goo.gl/0iCkUO


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128139;*Passionate Romance* & *Compelling Players*♦♣♥♠

Partially Broken Never Destroyed Sizzling Romance Series is available on Amazon!!!
#IARTG 
Free for #KindleUnlimited Users 
&#128293;Hot & *Steamy* Love Scenes w/ Unpredictable Plot Twist

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_3BNaAbEGM7806&asin=B007HJDE5A&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128139;Passionate Romance & Page-Turning Suspense

Partially Broken Never Destroyed _*Sizzling Romance Series*_ is available on Amazon!!!

Free for #KindleUnlimited Users 
&#128293;_*Hot & Steamy Love Scenes*_ w/ Unpredictable Plot Twist

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_sbOaAbMVETCKT&asin=B01B8S04K8&tag=tailormade2-20-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=CXW6P08FFPAA9H3N1SG3&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*What's Done in the Dark, Comes to Light*_ &#128161;

&#128562;_It's a Read to Remember!_
Romance w/Killer *Suspense*!
&#127786; It's a World Wind of Steamy Love Scenes & Plot Twists! Get Hooked Now!

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_sbOaAbMVETCKT&asin=B01B8S04K8&tag=tailormade2-20-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=B5X7BJVRQDGRXEFM2J04&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_2nd Chance FREEBIE!_ on Me for Everyone! *06/20/2018* &#128521;The Romance is Sexy, The Storyline is Seductive, and The Plot Twists are Shocking⚡
Prepare Yourself...*The Suspense is Page Turning!*
&#128064;*Part 5 Coming Soon!* &#128064; Thank You! #CoPromosRT #iartg

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_3BNaAbEGM7806&asin=B007HJDE5A&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*Free 2Try Before You Buy!*_
Passionate Romance & Provocative Players
♦♣♥♠
Part 5 is Dropping Soon! (Pre-Order Available Soon!)&#128512;
Partially Broken Never Destroyed Sizzling Series
On Amazon!

&#128293;Hot Love Scenes w/ Unpredictable Plot Twist

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_3BNaAbEGM7806&asin=B007HJDE5A&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*Free to Try!*_ 
&#129303;Part 1 Discounted for Everyone! #kindleunlimited 
The Romance is Sexy & the Suspense is _Page Turning! _
Part 5 *DISCOUNTED* 4 *Pre-Order ONLY!*&#129303;
Thank You 4 Your Support &#128536;

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_3BNaAbEGM7806&asin=B007HJDE5A&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128525;I Sincerely appreciate the *Great Reviews* for **Partially Broken Never Destroyed Series**

*U Guys are Awesome!*&#128536;

&#129303;Part 5 Has Dropped! (Release date 07-10-1! And is currently a* #1 New Release!* I am beyond Grateful &#128591;&#127998;&#128525;!

*Thanks Again for Your Support* &#128525;!
#KindleUnlimited

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07F2RHC52&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_NlmrBb3FZSFJA&tag=tailormade2-20


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128663;*Test Drive* this _Passionate & Powerful_ Romantic Suspense Before You Buy!
#KindleUnlimited
#Issa World Wind of _Steamy Love_ Scenes and Plot Twists!

_*Thank You for Your Support*_❤

http://goo.gl/0iCkUO

&#128663;Test Drive Link
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_-JNaAbXQFPQFA&asin=B071JDJV28&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=YC10FHFGT482CRG6N4JT&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128513;*Part 1 & 2 DISCOUNTED for EVERYONE!*

Part 5 *RELEASED*!!

&#128298;&#128298;A Thriller w/Killer _Motives & Wild Plot Twist!_
_*Thank You for Your Support*_ &#128525;! #KindleUnlimited #goodreads

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07F2RHC52&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_NlmrBb3FZSFJA&tag=tailormade2-20


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Urban fiction/Romantic Thriller

_*Discounted Extended for an ENTIRE WEEK_!!

_*Part 1 & 2 DISCOUNTED for EVERYONE!*_ &#129303;
#kindleunlimited
Part 5 RELEASED!! 
#goodreads
&#128139;#Issa _Romantic Thriller_ w/Passion & _Wild Plot Twist!_
Thank You for Your Support &#128525;!

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07F2RHC52&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_NlmrBb3FZSFJA&tag=tailormade2-20


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128562;_*Raw & Rugged Romance*_ filled with *intensity & drama*.
#kindleunlimited

Part 1: http://goo.gl/loiQ9v

Part 2: http://goo.gl/OCJlku

Part 3: http://goo.gl/fxOsfm

Part 4: http://goo.gl/0iCkUO

Part 5: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F2RHC52

Thank you for your Support! &#128525;


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*&#128663;Test Drive this Passionate & Powerful Romantic Suspense Before You Buy!*
#KindleUnlimited

#Issa _*Thriller & Mystery all in One*!_

Thank You for Your Support❤

&#128663;Test Drive Link
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_-JNaAbXQFPQFA&asin=B071JDJV28&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=YC10FHFGT482CRG6N4JT&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*The Partially Broken Never Destroyed Thrilling Suspense Series is Free for Kindle Unlimited Users!

Yes! The Entire Series!*

Part 1: http://goo.gl/loiQ9v

Part 2: http://goo.gl/OCJlku

Part 3: http://goo.gl/fxOsfm

Part 4: http://goo.gl/0iCkUO

Part 5: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F2RHC52

Thank you for your Support! &#128525;


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*Urban Romantic Thriller *_

*Discounted*

Part 1 & 2 DISCOUNTED for EVERYONE! &#129303;
#kindleunlimited
*Part 5 RELEASED*!! 
#goodreads
&#128139;#Issa *Romantic Thriller *w/*Passion & Wild Plot Twist*!

*Thank You for Your Support *&#128525;!

*Test Drive Link*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07F2RHC52&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_NlmrBb3FZSFJA&tag=tailormade2-20

Part 1: http://goo.gl/loiQ9v

Part 2: http://goo.gl/OCJlku

Part 3: http://goo.gl/fxOsfm

Part 4: http://goo.gl/0iCkUO

Part 5: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F2RHC52


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*Free 2try before You Buy*

"This book is Sex in the City with a little bit of John Grisham."

Sexy 
Steamy
Thrilling!

❤Thank U for your Support &#128525;!

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_sbOaAbMVETCKT&asin=B01B8S04K8&tag=tailormade2-20-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=B5X7BJVRQDGRXEFM2J04&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*&#128665;Test Drive this Passionate Urban Thriller Before You Buy*_!

The *Problem* with a *Lie* 
is that you have to find a *different lie 
*to continue covering up the *initial lie*.

#KindleUnlimited

#Issa World Wind of _*Steamy Love Scenes & Plot Twists!
*_
*Thank You for Your Support*❤



https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07F2RHC52&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_NlmrBb3FZSFJA&tag=tailormade2-20&reshareId=TYT0FE8P3RB3VQJWH98B&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*WHAT WE READING WEDNESDAY!*_

*&#128663;Test Drive this Passionate & Powerful Romantic Suspense Before You Buy!*
#KindleUnlimited

#Issa _*Thriller & Mystery all in One*!_

Thank You for Your Support❤

&#128663;Test Drive Link
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_-JNaAbXQFPQFA&asin=B071JDJV28&tag=tailormade2-20-20&amazonDeviceType=A2CLFWBIMVSE9N&from=Bookcard&preview=newtab&reshareId=YC10FHFGT482CRG6N4JT&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*THRIVING THURSDAY*PRAY OFTEN

_* Get ALL 5 E-BOOKS for the PRICE of 1 when you BUNDLE!*_ &#128562;&#128562;&#128562;

*FOLLOW THIS LINK!*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JZC9WN1/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*_*READERS: ARE YOU WILLING TO TRY A HOT NEW COMPLETED SERIES*_?**

*&#128513;Part 1 & 2 DISCOUNTED for EVERYONE!*

&#128680;Partially Broken Never Destroyed 6: Unfinished Business RELEASED &#128680;It's LIVE!

_*Try this Sexy Urban Thriller Free*_

#Issa World Wind of Steamy Love Scenes & Plot Twists!

Thank U for Ur Support 

*Sample Here!*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07KPXGHK8&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&tag=tailormade2-20&reshareId=T0N21E1RHSEKGHVZCZ4Q&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

**READY 2TRY A HOT NEW COMPLETED SERIES?**

&#128513;Part 1 & 2 DISCOUNTED for EVERYONE! 
*
&#128680;Partially Broken Never Destroyed 6: Unfinished Business RELEASED &#128680;It's LIVE!

**Try this Sexy Urban Thriller Free**

Thank U for Ur Support &#128525;

https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07KPXGHK8&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&tag=tailormade2-20&reshareId=T0N21E1RHSEKGHVZCZ4Q&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*PART ONE COMING SOON TO AUDIBLE!!!*

*READY 2TRY A HOT NEW COMPLETED

&#128513;Part 1 & 2 DISCOUNTED for EVERYONE!

&#128680;Partially Broken Never Destroyed 6: Unfinished Business RELEASED &#128680;It's LIVE!

*Try this Sexy Urban Thriller Free*

Thank U for Ur Support &#128525;

Read Free Link
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07KPXGHK8&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&tag=tailormade2-20&reshareId=T0N21E1RHSEKGHVZCZ4Q&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*Partially Broken Never Destroyed *_:NOW AVAILABLE IN AUDIO!!!


Partially Broken Never Destroyed

_A twisted night leads Kayla into a hot and steamy love affair with the man of her dreams. 
Her intuition tells her something is wrong about this romantic encounter, but she is captivated by lust.
_
*Try this Sexy Urban Thriller Free Here*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07KPXGHK8&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&tag=tailormade2-20&reshareId=T0N21E1RHSEKGHVZCZ4Q&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*Partially Broken Never Destroyed :NOW AVAILABLE IN AUDIO!!!*



Partially Broken Never Destroyed



_A twisted night leads Kayla into a hot and steamy love affair with the man of her dreams. 
Her intuition tells her something is wrong about this romantic encounter, but she is captivated by lust.
_
*Try this Sexy Urban Thriller Free Here*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B07KPXGHK8&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_p_kb_dp&tag=tailormade2-20&reshareId=T0N21E1RHSEKGHVZCZ4Q&reshareChannel=system


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

_*&#127911;Listen &#127911;to Partially Broken Never Destroyed 2*_

_Twice the Seduction, Double the Drama! On Audible_ #audiobooks

*THANK U!!!*

*AUDIOBOOK*


https://www.audible.com/pd/B07NX153J8/?source_code=AUDFPWS0223189MWT-BK-ACX0-143286&ref=acx_bty_BK_ACX0_143286_rh_us
#AUDIO #audible #itunes


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Partially Broken Never Destroyed 1,2, & 3 :NOW AVAILABLE IN AUDIO!!!



AUDIO
https://www.audible.com/pd/B07M62JS7X/?source_code=AUDFPWS0223189MWT-BK-ACX0-138161&ref=acx_bty_BK_ACX0_138161_rh_us

https://www.audible.com/pd/B07NX153J8/?source_code=AUDFPWS0223189MWT-BK-ACX0-143286&ref=acx_bty_BK_ACX0_143286_rh_us

https://www.audible.com/pd/B07QB4RZHJ/?source_code=AUDFPWS0223189MWT-BK-ACX0-147356&ref=acx_bty_BK_ACX0_147356_rh_us

Partially Broken Never Destroyed (6 Book Series)

A twisted night leads Kayla into a hot and steamy love affair with the man of her dreams. 
Her intuition tells her something is wrong about this romantic encounter, but she is captivated by lust.

*Try this Sexy Urban Thriller Free Here*
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B007HJDE5A&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_JR3TCbXZXSSK5&tag=tailormade2-20


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

***GET IT FREE!***LIMITED TIME ONLY!!!

&#128129;&#127997;&#128129;&#127997;AIN'T NO MAN LIKE THE ONE I GOT!

▶▶ https://amzn.to/2GNlbAT ◀◀


Partially Broken Never Destroyed: Mirror Mirror (Part II)

Or Not! Kayla knows she is too Mature to be dealing with same ole childish drama. She has a kid and a career, so she considers the two her main concern.
When she meets Bryan, everything changes. Her love life flourishes into imaginable heights.&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;

Unfortunately, when Kayla attempts to close a chapter in her life, someone from the past reopens it. The deception, lies, and drama continue to follow Kayla like a plague. Her newest romantic temptation, Bryan is a beast at his best. ☠


Partially Broken Never Destroyed (6 Book Series)


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

*Free 2Try!* &#127911;On Audio!

https://amzn.to/2WbRMXo

Passionate & Page-Turning! Get ALL 6 books for UNDER $15! &#128540;Crazy Good w/unpredictable Plot Twist!


Thank U

&#127911; On Audio! 
&#128156; https://adbl.co/2YHs2XH &#128156;


----------

